

Searle's Chinese Room: Slow Motion Intelligence - Liron
http://lshap.blogspot.com/2011/02/searles-chinese-room-intelligence-in.html

======
SamReidHughes
However: For all we know, it could be that consciousness only happens at
certain speeds or for certain physical layouts of computation.

They don't have similar structures -- one uses parallel computation, the other
is sequential.

~~~
Liron
Agreed. Regarding parallel vs sequential...

I'm pretty convinced that any Turing-complete system in the physical universe
can exhibit consciousnes. And I expect that a description of consciousness
will take the form of a map from descriptions of qualia to descriptions of
_algorithms_ , rather than mapping to descriptions of something lower level.

In other words, I expect that the best description of consciousness will talk
about mathematical substructures of the theory of computation.

Talking about parallel vs sequential architecture is an example of such a
substructure, and therefore may be worth including in a description of
consciousness.

